

Popcorn Time Is Now On Android - givan
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/13/popcorn-time-is-now-on-android/

======
mackwic
Do NOT download Time4Popcorn. This project is highly suspicious.

The official fork is this one: [https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-
app](https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app)

~~~
chris_wot
Why so?

~~~
chris_wot
A down vote? No answer? Says it all.

~~~
mackwic
What ? No, I didn't downvoted you. Your question is legitimate.

Time4Popcorn is an opaque repository which cherry-pick code from Popcorn-
official without back-contributing. You can also see that the commits use the
all-in-one tactic which make them unreadable.

Their activities and motivations are suspicious, they got budget for some
communication actions (including a short clip), precautions must apply :
Community say "don't install Time4Popcorn, we don't trust them".

------
mrbonner
Slow news today, I guess?

~~~
coreyja
The TechCrunch article was posted in May when it happened, not sure why it was
posted here today though.

